# heatpump for basement, vent location question and return air question



## mtnbkr (Sep 13, 2015)

Does the vent/supply need to be placed near the window/door?  I've always read it should be placed near the greatest temperature difference.  The installer did not do this.

Does there need to a reasonably similar about of return air to match the supply?  The main rec room is getting a single 8" supply vent with no return.  It has two adjacent finished rooms.  I expect there to be some space under the doors but it certainly doesn't seem adequate to match the large 8" supply.  I want to be able to cite a code requirement or similar to force the contractor to fix this.


----------



## WyrTwister (Sep 19, 2015)

Return air ?

     If there is no return air in a tightly sealed room , it is like blowing air into a soda bottle .  There is a limit to the amount air , you can blow into it .  After that , no more can enter .

     I am no expert , but I always figured you need more square inches of return , than you do of supply .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## frodo (Sep 23, 2015)

an 8'' round is 50 sq inchs,  a 2''x32'' cut under a door is 64 sq inchs

plenty of area for air movement back to the return air grill

you only need 1  return air in the house, it is the big grill with the filter in it look in a hall way


----------



## frodo (Sep 23, 2015)

WyrTwister said:


> Return air ?
> 
> If there is no return air in a tightly sealed room , it is like blowing air into a soda bottle .  There is a limit to the amount air , you can blow into it .  After that , no more can enter .
> 
> ...






an 8'' round is 50 sq inchs, a 2''x32'' cut under a door is 64 sq inchs

plenty of area for air movement back to the return air grill

you only need 1 return air in the house, it is the big grill with the filter in it look in a hall way


door cuts are designed for air flow, that is why they are there

on interior doors and not there on exterior


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Two inches is much higher than most doors I've ever seen.

You could install a vent above the door on both sides to allow the air to get back to the return air vent.  My kids complained that their rooms weren't getting good AC and heat when they closed their doors at night. The return ducts are in the hallway outside of their rooms.  The added vents helped.  It'd say the doors have AT MOST 1" above the carpet.


----------

